# Raise Replay Buffer max size



## Defect (Aug 24, 2019)

Currently, the replay buffer in OBS Studio is capped at 8192 MB (8 GB).  For those of us who enjoy using this feature, and who have sprung for 32+GB of RAM, it'd be great to have a higher limit.  

I realize that the replay buffer is intended to be used to catch "highlights", and 8GB probably sounds like plenty of space to do so.  Hear me out though.  Being able to continuously record longer segments in the buffer is useful for cases where you expect to be playing a multi-round game for hours, and want to be able to capture a whole round - but only in retrospect.  I don't want to have to start and stop recording after each match, nor run a 3-hour long recording (that would be huge and require editing to throw away most of it).  Using the buffer in this case lets me not tax my disk with the recording, and just grab the last game whenever I want.  The problem is, at 1440p 60fps, with NVENC, 8GB gets you about 12 minutes of medium-motion recording.  A game of Apex can last 15-20 minutes in some cases.  I'd love it if I could set my replay buffer max to something like 16GB to be sure that I always have the entire last game recorded.

Is there a reason the limit is 8GB currently (or that it couldn't be raised)?


----------



## Rhea (Nov 1, 2019)

Bump? It's quite normal for a modern computer to have 64 GBs of memory. Please remove silly arbitrary limits, especially with 4k resolutions 8GB is just useless.

(For example I'd like to use 48GBs of my memory for replay buffer, and cache about an hour. And I don't even have an expensive gaming rig, just a regular desktop for work.)


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 1, 2019)

How would replay buffer be serving you better in your use case compared to just doing a normal recording?


----------



## azirale (Dec 6, 2019)

I may be playing a particular game for hours at a time. I may or may not want to make a replay segment at any point over those several hours.

It is much more useful to hit a button to capture 5-10 minutes at the time I decide I want to capture it and know when I review it that it captures the time close to what I am interested in, than to go back over several hours of video recording later in the evening or the next day to try and remember where in that video parts of interest were.

Having 16GB-30GB of video to handle for each specific instance I am interested in is much easier to handle than dealing with upwards of 1TB of data every day. It also means I can easily store many days worth of replays, and do all the clipping, editing, and uploading at the end of the week, rather than having to do it every day just to make space for the next day.


----------



## Starcos (Jan 18, 2020)

This is the field, where Nvidia's solution is superior to OBS, unfortunately. It keeps the replay buffer on the hard drive, so it can allow really long buffers.
So I don't need to record everything and later sort it out, or have huge RAM. Just turn it on, and if I have a good run in any game, I surely have everything recorded.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 27, 2020)

Same question and similar reason here. Some games I play are over an hour so I would like to record the whole game in retrospect. I don't want to record every game manually since then I would have to go and delete the boring ones. I have 64gb of ram so 16 gigs for the replay buffer should be fine.


----------

